# Jamestown Cook oof



## WalterSC (May 14, 2006)

Jamestown 06 Judging Results
Hell Hole Swamp Festival 

# Name Score 
*234 JTs BBQ/WH 48.05 *
251 Broke Oak Smokers/Wh 47.90 
236 R & R Cookers/WH 47.55 
261 Murray Hunt Club/WH 47.40 
245 Olde Charleston Smokers/WH 46.75 
250 Alveron Cookers/Wh 46.65 
242 Taste of Wando/WH 46.60 
255 Carolina Traveler/Wh 46.39 
248 Half Fast Cookers/WH 46.00 
247 Cottageville BBQ/WH 45.81 
235 Po Boy's/WH 45.71 
237 BurbagesBBQ Crew/WH 45.63 
239 Roy Cooper/WH 45.55 
244 The Rookies/Wh 45.36 
238 Pioneer Smokers/Wh 44.81 
254 Ray's Kitchen/WH 44.80 
241 Swine Time/WH 44.27 
240 Two Old Bikers/WH 43.83 
243 Palmetto BBQ/WH 43.75 
233 Hell Hole Cookers/Wh 43.15 
252 Bumper to Bumper Boys/Wh 43.05 
249 High Rollers/WH 41.60 
246 Flying Pig BBQ/WH 40.90 
253 Smokey BoysBBQ/WH 40.75 

*Way to go JT you are on a roll!!* =D>


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2006)

He's got a secret advantage.  He throws onions into everyone else's
pits while they're asleep.


----------



## WalterSC (May 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> He's got a secret advantage.  He throws onions into everyone else's
> pits while they're asleep.




Hehehehe, well I am back . News on Dad he is home with a nurse , 1st surgery came out well , has 3 arteries blocked , first one is now unblocked it was 95 percent blocked now is 100 percent open !!  @ more to go  , thanks for all the well wishes !!


----------



## Captain Morgan (May 14, 2006)

Good to hear it Walter.


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 14, 2006)

Congratulations Tim!!


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 14, 2006)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> He's got a secret advantage.  He throws onions into everyone else's
> pits while they're asleep.


 Saw a guy get the snot pounded out of him at the Buffalo cook off back in 96. That's a dirty trick. I didn't feel sorry for the guy at all.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

Pigs On The Wing BBQ said:
			
		

> [quote="Captain Morgan":33z4fwws]He's got a secret advantage.  He throws onions into everyone else's
> pits while they're asleep.


 Saw a guy get the snot pounded out of him at the Buffalo cook off back in 96. That's a dirty trick. I didn't feel sorry for the guy at all.[/quote:33z4fwws]
Yeah, and what place did P.P.P. take this year???   You guys should have taken care of him.....  8-[




Okay, I'm done...


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 14, 2006)

I promise you, That crap won't happen this year! I'll blow him in.He's going to be watched real close this year. I kind of hope he gets busted and banned.  8-[


----------



## wittdog (May 14, 2006)

You guys better put me in the loop. If there is someone to watch for at Oinktoberfest let me know.  I tend not to play nice, let me know so I can figure out where to put the body.


----------



## Guest (May 14, 2006)

wittdog said:
			
		

> You guys better put me in the loop. If there is someone to watch for at Oinktoberfest let me know.  *I tend not to play nice, let me know so I can figure out where to put the body.*


In the blue room.  :grin:  :grin:  :!:


----------



## Pigs On The Wing BBQ (May 14, 2006)

I'll fill you in, In person. No sence draging it out on the board. Give me a call, When you have time. I'll fill ya in.


----------



## Kloset BBQR (May 14, 2006)

The Joker said:
			
		

> [quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":36bsmmil][quote="Captain Morgan":36bsmmil]He's got a secret advantage.  He throws onions into everyone else's
> pits while they're asleep.


 Saw a guy get the snot pounded out of him at the Buffalo cook off back in 96. That's a dirty trick. I didn't feel sorry for the guy at all.[/quote:36bsmmil]
Yeah, and what place did P.P.P. take this year???   You guys should have taken care of him.....  8-[




Okay, I'm done...  [/quote:36bsmmil]

Does the P have a Park in it? 8-[


----------



## Guest (May 15, 2006)

Kloset BBQR said:
			
		

> [quote="The Joker":3gx8m7f6][quote="Pigs On The Wing BBQ":3gx8m7f6][quote="Captain Morgan":3gx8m7f6]He's got a secret advantage.  He throws onions into everyone else's
> pits while they're asleep.


 Saw a guy get the snot pounded out of him at the Buffalo cook off back in 96. That's a dirty trick. I didn't feel sorry for the guy at all.[/quote:3gx8m7f6]
Yeah, and what place did P.P.P. take this year???   You guys should have taken care of him.....  8-[




Okay, I'm done...  [/quote:3gx8m7f6]

Does the P have a Park in it? 8-[[/quote:3gx8m7f6]
Ummm..   maybe.. 


 =D>


----------

